# Casting in NN/Hampton VA area



## mud (Sep 23, 2007)

Anyone get together for casting or have a field to practice at in this area??


----------



## Shooter (Nov 14, 2004)

Seems everywhere I use to go casting there is little ones playing some kind of ball, I will find somewhere close so I can do some research on different reels. If you find somewhere safe let me know and we can do some slingn and laugh at my casting.


----------



## basstardo (Jun 5, 2006)

Actually I was thinking about this the other day. The field next to Indian Fields creek off the Parkway would work. The only thing I would be worried about is cracking off or a wild cast. So Shooter that eliminates you. 

If you have access to get on base, there are some great casting fields on NOB. There is a decent field near the golf course on NOB.


----------



## mud (Sep 23, 2007)

How about TCC @college drive? Thats across the monitor merrimac. Havent been there in awhile but will scope it out. I know people fish there and also play soccer and learn to drive trucks and I know it has 3 or 4 fields? Just not sure how much distance we will need and I dont have a wheel or tape.


----------



## ribs54 (Mar 27, 2004)

i work at the princess and atheltic complex in va beach i might be able to arrange something out there sometime if anyone is interested let me know


----------



## basstardo (Jun 5, 2006)

Where's that place at ribs?


----------



## baitslingin (Jul 31, 2005)

right next to the VWVB amphitheater


----------



## jhmorgan (May 16, 2007)

Those fields (especially the soccer fields in the back corner) amount to hundreds and hundreds of yards of open field. They were the first thing that came to my mind when I read this thread as well


----------



## AL_N_VB (Apr 3, 2002)

A lil closer for us in VB...but Mud is looking for a place to cast in Hampton / NN.


----------



## Custer (Jun 14, 2001)

The parkway is a nice option. It would be nice to hold what Reddog used to call a castamuck. Everyone bringes there newest gear, we cast, tell fish stories (lies) and put faces to names....


----------



## lil red jeep (Aug 17, 2007)

*Field casting area...*

In Chesapeake, I go to the field on Mt. Pleasant Rd. beside Great Bridge Middle School. More than enough room for me to cast and my only crack off put 6 oz. of lead through a vinyl sided storage shed. That was only because I casted the other way to avoid a kid. That'll teach me. The odds of me hittin a kid are much less than hitting a big ol shed! Besides, the way I cast, I'd only hit'em once!


----------



## mud (Sep 23, 2007)

well if there is a "castamuck" im for sure into making the 30 minute drive to VA beach for putting faces to names and learn more about the sport. I just got a breakaway and am itching to try it out even though I kinda got pushed outta my saltist 30 I'll just have to use my 525 or my magged avet. Anywho id be up to the drive


----------



## buxtondaydreamin (Jan 11, 2007)

do you think they would let us cast at gosnolds? the field that runs parallel to the main road would be more than long enough and it probably 50 or 60 yards wide.


----------



## basstardo (Jun 5, 2006)

Gosnolds?


----------



## buxtondaydreamin (Jan 11, 2007)

gosnolds hope park in fox hill


----------



## mud (Sep 23, 2007)

Checked out TCC this morning and seems to have many options. Like 3 soccer fields and lots of grass. Just have to watch out for a tree or two but doable plus traffic isnt as bad crossing the MMBT versus HRBT


----------



## jay (Feb 19, 2004)

*buxtondaydreamin*

I don't see why not, just watch the wild cast... nobody goes there any more so why not!!!


----------



## mud (Sep 23, 2007)

ok so now that we have a few options I guess we just need a time and date and a set place


----------



## in2win (Dec 18, 2003)

*Tcc*



mud said:


> ok so now that we have a few options I guess we just need a time and date and a set place


If you make it TCC, I'll bring a couple of customs for for anyone to try with the reel of your choice or the ones mounted.

1: Wheels Reels Fusion/525Mag.
2. Break-a-Way 1509/Grandwave 30 w/Wheels Reels Mag. sideplate.
3. My last personal built Lami 1369 STUMP(30 tip) heaver/ABU 8600.

CATCHEMUP,

Mike


----------



## basstardo (Jun 5, 2006)

Mike, I think Mud and I are going to get together at TCC next weekend. We'll try to get a time down and go from there. You're welcome to meet us out there.


----------



## catman32 (Apr 20, 2005)

*Im in*

Let us know a day and time.


----------



## AL_N_VB (Apr 3, 2002)

catman32 said:


> Let us know a day and time.


E...ain't a field big enough for you and that monster cast


----------



## Digger (Jan 4, 2000)

Dern get a time and I'll find a baby sitter.
I want to toss the Lami and I bring my Overman too.


----------



## in2win (Dec 18, 2003)

*Sounds like fun*

BASSTARDO
Check your PM.

CATCHEMUP,

Mike


----------



## mud (Sep 23, 2007)

awesome guys, lets do this 


Jason


----------



## basstardo (Jun 5, 2006)

Alright, so so far, Mike, Jason, Digger, Eric, and myself? Sound right? Anybody else? 

What time you guys thinking? Noonish? Earlier? Later?


----------



## mud (Sep 23, 2007)

*Free all day*

Got to remember it gets dark around 4:30 ish tho oh and did I mention you can fish at TCC. Noonish would probably be the best!


----------



## in2win (Dec 18, 2003)

Noon will work for me.

CATCHEMUP,

Mike


----------



## in2win (Dec 18, 2003)

basstardo said:


> Alright, so so far, Mike, Jason, Digger, Eric, and myself? Sound right? Anybody else?
> 
> What time you guys thinking? Noonish? Earlier? Later?


 I know how to get there from my side of the bridge...but,may steer you wrong from your direction. I know it is at the end of College Drive and think it is the first exit after the M&M bridge then turn back towards the river go to the end of the road and your there. I'll be driving a silver Dodge truck and you have my cell#. Give me a call if you have a prob. and we will figure it out. 

CATCHEMUP, 
Mike


----------



## Cdog (Mar 18, 2002)

When are yall talking about doing this?


----------



## basstardo (Jun 5, 2006)

Saturday at noon. You ought to come out Clay.


----------



## Cdog (Mar 18, 2002)

basstardo said:


> Saturday at noon. You ought to come out Clay.


I'll be there.


----------



## SkunkApe (Dec 9, 2006)

*The Beach*

Go to the beach and let 'er rip, put some FM on there and might end up w/ a dogfish after all is said and done.


----------



## mud (Sep 23, 2007)

My wheel fell thru...anyone got away to measure our distances?


----------



## basstardo (Jun 5, 2006)

Something else to think about since there are a few of us going is whether or not we might get run off. That would suck if we all got there and then had a rent-a-cop come give us grief. 

I'll check with a buddy of mine and see if I can borrow his range finder.


----------



## Cdog (Mar 18, 2002)

I got a wheel I carry with me.


----------



## Digger (Jan 4, 2000)

Cdog said:


> I got a wheel I carry with me.



Same here!


----------



## mud (Sep 23, 2007)

Well if that happens there is a huge buisness park right around the corner with wide open parking lots...just not good for the lead when it hits asphault



basstardo said:


> Something else to think about since there are a few of us going is whether or not we might get run off. That would suck if we all got there and then had a rent-a-cop come give us grief.
> 
> I'll check with a buddy of mine and see if I can borrow his range finder.


----------



## basstardo (Jun 5, 2006)

Cool. If y'all bring the wheels we're set!


----------



## in2win (Dec 18, 2003)

Don't feel like walking down sinkers... Spent yesterday afternoon sticking 2 8oz and 1 6 oz in tennis balls and putting new line on an ABU 8600 for Digger 

CATCHEMUP,

Mike


----------



## Shooter (Nov 14, 2004)

Was just cleaning out the other day and found them weighted golf balls, now I just got to remember where I put them 

And walking aint always bad, helps to keep from over throwing my shoulder


----------



## AL_N_VB (Apr 3, 2002)

Shooter said:


> Was just cleaning out the other day and found them weighted golf balls, now I just got to remember where I put them
> 
> And walking aint always bad, helps to keep from over throwing my shoulder



Shooter....jus the oppisite I told E...there ain't a field small enough for you to cast at


About the golf balls...think I got a few hiding in my casting bag. Will try to make it out.


----------



## Shooter (Nov 14, 2004)

NS4D needs a casting field that looks more like a Putt Putt course and yes Al you can bring your Snoopy heaver


----------



## Shooter (Nov 14, 2004)

Looks like Catman and myself will be heading over a little early to do some scouting and setting up, I will be in the truck with the camper on the back so will not to be hard to find.

PS: NS4D, the bathroom in the camper is out of order


----------



## basstardo (Jun 5, 2006)

What time you figuring Shooter? I'm going to call Clay in a bit to see about car pooling over.


----------



## mud (Sep 23, 2007)

yeh Ill be in a gold Ford Ranger ext. cab and should be there around 11:30..weather is supposed to be perfect too. There is a wal-mart right arond the corner if we need anything oh and im sure Greg's baitshack (ding) will be open for buisness!!!!


----------



## basstardo (Jun 5, 2006)

For those of you who are interested in having your casting filmed, my wife is coming along and is bringing her camera. If you want to film it, we can do that and put the video on YouTube tomorrow evening. Shoots car pooling in the foot, but might help some folks with their casting.


----------



## AL_N_VB (Apr 3, 2002)

good turn out...IN2Win, Shooter, Catman32, Mud, Cdog, Digger, and the infamous Custer...if ya don't know Custer...he'll have ya in stiches..laughing!

Nice day to cast for a few hours with good friends...my longest cast was about 125 yards...8oz / 12'6 Fusion / Saltist 20H / 17lbs Suffix Tri
My timing's off.

Lemme tell ya....in2win lemme throw his old school tackle...and told him I'm sendin my medical bill to his address. The tackle back then and now made men of men...Thanks Mike!

BTW...longest casts: Mud and Custer

Smoothest casts : Cdog

Most improved : Shooter

Most break offs : Catman32

will down load the videos soon.


Hopefully we have hooks /bait and a cut in the bar, the next time we meet up....them grass carp's ain't no fun.


Thanks fer the good times!


----------



## Cdog (Mar 18, 2002)

Yep definetly good to get out and enjoy the nice day.
Mud, your head might still be spinning from all the advice but you can flat out get it out there. 

Great seeing all yall again. Lets do it again soon.


----------



## mud (Sep 23, 2007)

Worked out great guys, now if I can just get rid of the line drives before our next get together. Thanks for showin and all the pointers!!!


----------



## basstardo (Jun 5, 2006)

Man I wish I could have made it out there today. The wife got started feeling sick just as I was leaving. 4 hours and $$ to the doctor later, she's sound asleep in bed. Guess there's always next time.


----------



## mud (Sep 23, 2007)

Cdog said:


> Yep definetly good to get out and enjoy the nice day.
> Mud, your head might still be spinning from all the advice but you can flat out get it out there.
> 
> Great seeing all yall again. Lets do it again soon.


Always sweet to soak in all the great tips you guys were so kind to offer. Thanks and cant wait till the next time!!! opcorn:


----------



## in2win (Dec 18, 2003)

Enjoyed it Guys even though I spent most of the day in a warm truck

Al, you did good with the old guy stuff...I thought it was going to take you with it when you unloaded.

OOPS, forgot to add the the Fish Cop and local Police were very nice and had no prob. with what we were doing.

CATCHEMUP,

Mike


----------



## Custer (Jun 14, 2001)

Mud....don't loose that cast while yer playin...That long and low will save yer skunk when yer SW 15-25.....

Let's do it again folks...


----------



## Digger (Jan 4, 2000)

Mike Thank You. The 8600 is home now.
Great seeing you all again I needed that.
Al the white one was mine for '74 heck I took it easy on you by not putting that Jigmaster on it.


----------



## Shooter (Nov 14, 2004)

Always a great time getting together with fishn buddies.
NS4D ya shouldn't have gave away the distances, I was gonna tellm everyone was thrown no less then 150 yards *but then again they know us and would know better* 

In2win is the type of man there aint enough good things to say about and is a pleasure just to be around and learn from. Plus funny when he has these new guys tossen some "Old School" gear. 

Digger, we got to do some more fishn together *2 old crusty cigar smoken farts makes a pruddy picture* 

Dawg, well your just a young old crusty fart so enough said 

Catman, just give me time folks I am still workn on him but you know these young hard headed bucks,,, 

Custer,,, how to discribe Custer  Aint no way so ya just got to meet him, he is CUSTER * he really aint all that bad* 

Mudd,,, ya just got to hate them young, tall, healthy bucks that don't know what they are doin and can still out throw 90 % everyone.
I was my pleasure meetn ya yesterday and we will get up and do some fishn after the thaw.


----------



## Fishobx2002 (Jan 2, 2008)

*Custer*

:fishing:


Nserch4Drum said:


> good turn out...IN2Win, Shooter, Catman32, Mud, Cdog, Digger, and the infamous Custer...if ya don't know Custer...he'll have ya in stiches..laughing!
> 
> Nice day to cast for a few hours with good friends...my longest cast was about 125 yards...8oz / 12'6 Fusion / Saltist 20H / 17lbs Suffix Tri
> My timing's off.
> ...


So Custer how far did you chunk it? Wish I could of made it Prolly would have caught just as many fish as I did in Sandbridge LOL


----------



## AL_N_VB (Apr 3, 2002)

caught a few tb gas carp...but ole' Custer was heavin' em about 150+ yards...not bad for a guy that has uncle Arty in his joints.


----------



## Fishobx2002 (Jan 2, 2008)

Cool way to go custer!!! I need to hook up with him one weekend maybe he can gimme some pointers. Beings we are in the same little town and aint seen him forever.


----------



## AL_N_VB (Apr 3, 2002)

Fishobx2002 said:


> Cool way to go custer!!! I need to hook up with him one weekend maybe he can gimme some pointers. Beings we are in the same little town and aint seen him forever.


with his new high speed internet...betcha he stays inside alot....


----------



## Cdog (Mar 18, 2002)

Nserch4Drum said:


> with his new high speed internet...betcha he stays inside alot....


LOL


----------



## Custer (Jun 14, 2001)

Nserch4Drum said:


> with his new high speed internet...betcha he stays inside alot....


I never seen so many damn titties...There more nekkid wimmen than bunker in tha bay:redface:

Now I know what the internet is truly all about...

Gotta git a plastic covered keyboard


Fishobx2002, Check yer Pm's.... I got room to cast on the back 40...

And never forgit, when folks ask were yer from tell'em:

Wakefield, Where the men are men and the Sheep run scared


----------



## Dr. Bubba (Nov 9, 1999)

Custer said:


> ...There more nekkid wimmen than bunker in tha bay:redface:


as much as I love nekkid wimmens, I'd like to see this ratio reversed......


----------



## Custer (Jun 14, 2001)

Dr. Bubba said:


> as much as I love nekkid wimmens, I'd like to see this ratio reversed......


aint that a fact...

DEATH TO OMEGA !!!

Save the Bay, sink a purse seiner....(Joking...we'll get your ass the old fashioned way, by buying our own politicians...)


----------

